# Power to an island



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

How 'bout this? It's not actually "face up".
Made by Lew.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Here ya go. They call this the counter top version:

http://www.lewelectric.com/cfm/comm_pufp.cfm


----------



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

Those are pretty nice. I heard you can get spring loaded ones that come up out of the countertop, but I thought they had the ability to have a piece of the countertop on top of them so they blended in. Have you ever seen something like that.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

As they say....Sa-weeeeet!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ponsse said:


> Those are pretty nice. I heard you can get spring loaded ones that come up out of the countertop, but I thought they had the ability to have a piece of the countertop on top of them so they blended in. Have you ever seen something like that.


Yeah, those are made by HON, and they're not actually a receptacle. They have a cord that plugs in on the underside, so they're not compliant for the required receptacle on the island, since the "real" receptacle would actually be inside the cabinet underneath.


----------



## sparky123 (Feb 13, 2008)

cool counter top recep. Question is, can water get down into it? As in cleaning the counter top and water falling into it?
Has anyone tried that style, is it UL listed for counter top?


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

That thing looks like crap!!! Try selling that one to a design team and see where it gets you.


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> How 'bout this? It's not actually "face up".
> Made by Lew.


that's pretty neat actually, but damn those bad boys are expensive!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

31b said:


> that's pretty neat actually, but damn those bad boys are expensive!!


Everything special is expensive. If you're in a position where you need to have it, and only a couple people make a solution, price isn't really a concern. This particular manufacturer, LEW, is probably 100 years old and makes some of the heaviest and bomb-proof electrical fittings. Even their "normal" stuff is expensive.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

If you've ever installed a round Lew floor box you'd know that these new ones are actually time savers.


----------

